
Easy gopher-lua bridge - ingve
https://www.tedunangst.com/flak/post/easy-gopher-lua-bridge
======
le-mark
_I have some go code that I’d like to be a little more flexible at runtime.
Like a config file, but maybe with some conditional logic based on string
matching. If this sounds like a proxy deciding which filtering functions to
apply based on URL, that’s a good guess._

Interesting use case, reminds me of redis lua integration in a way.

~~~
stesch
So it's about the go programming language? I was expecting a gopher server.

OK, thanks for the information. Now I don't need to add an exception to the
security certificate.

------
AYBABTME
Invalid TLS certificates?

~~~
dinedal
Self signed cert... should've used Let's Encrypt

~~~
msla
Ted is bound and determined to make a political point out of self-signed
certs. Let's Encrypt being free makes absolutely no difference to his belief
that self-signing is completely valid and should be accepted by all.

The pragmatics of people being able to access his website also seems to make
absolutely no difference to him.

